# Hey there! My Trek Emonda SL-8 has finally arrived......



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's a quick picture of her being built up. She's one beautiful bike. More photos to follow in the upcoming days. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get on her and go!


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice.
Not sure that stand could hold anything heavier...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

She's built and ready to go! It's amazing how great it feels. Ride report coming soon. Here's a picture of it all built up! Took off the stock wheels and tires. Put on my customs. H Plus Son rims with Chris King hubs. The only thing I don't like is that I can't use my 25MM tires. They rub on the break caliper. So I switched them out to some 23's! Otherwise I'm happy either way.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I don't like is that I can't use my 25MM tires. They rub on the break caliper. 

Can't use 25 tires, WTF. That would be a deal breaker for me. I am glad you posted that tidbit.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its possible the caliper is adjusted too tight. Shimano brakes, especially the new ones with double bolt provide ample clearance for 25's.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jmchapple said:


> The only thing I don't like is that I can't use my 25MM tires. They rub on the break caliper.
> 
> Can't use 25 tires, WTF. That would be a deal breaker for me. I am glad you posted that tidbit.





NealH said:


> Its possible the caliper is adjusted too tight. Shimano brakes, especially the new ones with double bolt provide ample clearance for 25's.


I believe those are Archetype H+Son rims. Which are 23mm wide break surface-surface....which when mounting a 25mm tire would effectively make it probably in the realm of 28mm sizing on a more traditional size rim. Whereas 23mm tires on said rims probably end up being 25mm wide IRL. Nature of the wide-profile rim beast.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Marc said:


> I believe those are Archetype H+Son rims. Which are 23mm wide break surface-surface....which when mounting a 25mm tire would effectively make it probably in the realm of 28mm sizing on a more traditional size rim. Whereas 23mm tires on said rims probably end up being 25mm wide IRL. Nature of the wide-profile rim beast.


My H+Son rims could be the issue. I'm wondering if I put the stock wheels back on maybe the 25mm tires would work. I'll adjust the calipers later and play around with it. It was only the front tire. The rear worked just fine. I'm gonna look into it and see what I come up with.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

what size is it and how much does it weigh?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike.

The inability to run 25's on a wider rim make it a no go for me. 
Bummer.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You could run a 23mm tire on the front Archetype.

My PR4's ended up at a sleek, aerodynamic 24mm.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's a 52. I could go 23F/25R. Just a thought.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks nice!

I am still waiting for my Size 58. Ordered it on Sept. 16. SL8 RED. Can't wait for it to get here. Hopefully it will be only an additional one or two weeks wait.


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great looking bike, congratulations.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I am still waiting for my Size 58. Ordered it on Sept. 16. SL8 RED. Can't wait for it to get here. Hopefully it will be only an additional one or two weeks wait.





4wheel1 said:


> Great looking bike, congratulations.


Sneakyracer you're going to love it. Such a fun bike to ride. i love it. Thanks 4wheel1 it's an amazing in person. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> You could run a 23mm tire on the front Archetype.
> 
> My PR4's ended up at a sleek, aerodynamic 24mm.


That's good information. Thanks for sharing! My rim is deep has in height compared to my other wheel sets. But Archetype wheels are an excellent rim. I've been very happy with them so far.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> Sneakyracer you're going to love it. Such a fun bike to ride. i love it. Thanks 4wheel1 it's an amazing in person. Pictures don't do it justice.


Thx!

What is the final weight?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> Thx!
> 
> What is the final weight?


Naked without any bottle cages or saddle bag it weight in at 14.8 lbs. With bottle cages and saddle bag it's near 16.2 lbs. Just a pound in my saddle bag. It's a 52. It's light and more then enough bike for me.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

What brand of 25c tire isn't fitting? The stock wheels have 23mm rims too. I haven't heard of 25's having problems with caliper clearance before.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

davidka said:


> What brand of 25c tire isn't fitting? The stock wheels have 23mm rims too. I haven't heard of 25's having problems with caliper clearance before.


Their Continental Grand Prix 4000 25's. But remember I have H Plus Son Archetype which are 25mm height. So that's why my 25's hit the break caliper. Using 23's isn't all that bad. I love my custom wheels.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> Their Continental Grand Prix 4000 25's. But remember I have H Plus Son Archetype which are 25mm height. So that's why my 25's hit the break caliper. Using 23's isn't all that bad. I love my custom wheels.


What does the rim height have to do with it? Same Bead Seat Diameter on all 700C tires. And if anything, the wider rim should lower the tire height by 1-2mm in a 25C from my experience. Unless we are talking tires close or hitting on the sides??


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

robt57 said:


> What does the rim height have to do with it? Same Bead Seat Diameter on all 700C tires. And if anything, the wider rim should lower the tire height by 1-2mm in a 25C from my experience. Unless we are talking tires close or hitting on the sides??


A lot when it comes to those H+Rims archetype rims. Had no issues using the stock Bontrager wheels with my 25's! The Conti's were not rubbing the side walls at all. The tire was rubbing the top of the front brake caliper. The rear was just fine. No issues of rub at all.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> The tire was rubbing the top of the front brake caliper.


The 25 tire and the H+ Sons? Just so I understand you.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

robt57 said:


> The 25 tire and the H+ Sons? Just so I understand you.


Exactly!


----------



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

I just bought a new 2015 Emonda SL8 Red. I am still running the stock wheels and 23c tires. There is 2-3mm max between top of the tire and the bottom of the brake arch on the front. It doesn't look like you could run 25c on the front at all


----------

